# compactera aiwa



## ruben angel ordoñez (Ago 10, 2005)

yo tengo un aiwa de 2400 watts pro con compactera de 5 cds. El laser estaba agotado lo cambie y no anda, tengo tensión en el láser pero el problema es que no gira. que puedo hacer? desde ya muchas gracias.

Rubén.


----------



## Nacho (Ago 14, 2005)

Porque no pruebas ajustándole la ganancia, eso se realiza con el trimmer que encuentras en el circuito del pick-up.


----------



## ruben angel ordoñez (Ago 18, 2005)

ya lo hice y no paso nada. es posible que la cinta que va desde la plaqueta de la botonera(frente del equipo) a la plaqueta de la compactera tenga algo que ver?,por que todas las otras son nuevas exepto esa


----------



## diegurra (Ago 22, 2005)

siempre cambia todo tipos de cinta ..,porque eso tiene un movimiento y reforsa las soldaduras de la placa de la compactera porque los capacitores te pueden volver locos con el falso contacto ,ok ?


----------

